# No internet, and need to download ATM Light 4.6.2!



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

To s/he who can help me,

I am working on two Apple computers for my school, Tantasqua Regional Technical High School, with only one ethernet cable for internet connection. One gets on just fine, and I managed to download and install ATM Light 4.6.2 in order to fix Error Type 119 (or 117, I forget which exactly). The other, however, will not connect to the internet. Asking for your help as I am not an Apple person. Got nothing against them, just never really used them. How would I go about obtaining an internet connection? Or better yet, is it possible to burn a Mac installer program using a Windows machine, and read the CD in a Mac machine?

System OS is OS9. Don't know about more detailed specs. Sorry.

Thank you so much for you assistance,
DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

DarkCrystal said:


> To s/he who can help me,
> 
> I am working on two Apple computers for my school, Tantasqua Regional Technical High School, with only one ethernet cable for internet connection. One gets on just fine, and I managed to download and install ATM Light 4.6.2 in order to fix Error Type 119 (or 117, I forget which exactly). The other, however, will not connect to the internet. Asking for your help as I am not an Apple person. Got nothing against them, just never really used them. How would I go about obtaining an internet connection? Or better yet, is it possible to burn a Mac installer program using a Windows machine, and read the CD in a Mac machine?
> 
> ...


I take it you're using OS9. All you really need to do is copy two files from the computer that has the upgrade, and copy those files (floppy disk) to the other computer.

Files:
~ATM
Adobe Type Reunion Deluxe

The files are in the Control Panel within the System Folder.

System Folder/Control Panel/~ATM
System Folder/Control Panel/Adobe Type Reunion Deluxe

Here's the tricky part. The "receiving" computer won't let you overwrite files that it boots up from. To get around this do the following.

Startup the computer.
Open the System Folder.
Open the Control Panel Folder.
Drag the existing ATM and Reunion files to the Desktop of the computer (or somewhere out of the System Folder.

Now you can copy the files from the floppy disk to the Control Panel within the System Folder.

Restart your computer.

Good luck!


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Thank you for your reply, but unfortunately, the Apple towers do not have internal floppy drives, and the external floppy is busted by student "use". Can I just download these onto my Windows machine and then burn the Macintosh intallers to CD, and just run the CD in the Apple, or is this not possible due to some Win / Mac conflict? Will try to find another external floppy, but if cannot, would like to know if burn is possible so that I don't end up wasting a CD.
Thanks again,
DarkCrystal


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I don't have a definitive answer. My first thought is that it probably won't work because of system architecture issues. However, I don't know that for sure. If it's a last ditch effort, sacrifice the CD and try it. 

m


----------



## Raijin Z (Mar 9, 2005)

Check out MacWrite for Windows. It's how I managed to install System 7.6 on a performa from 20-some diskettes, and no other Mac with internet access.

And I only had three diskettes.

And the comps were on separate floors.

;_;

Would setting up a directly connected Appletalk network connection work? Don't press me fo info, I barely know enough about it to even propose it.


----------



## DarkCrystal (Jan 28, 2005)

Or I could just use the Zip drives in the towers. Copied the files as indicated from the functional tower to the non-functional. Worked perfectly. Thanks again. You've been a great help. Could ya see if you can help me out with my other post "Trouble obtaining an internet connection..." ? Thanks in advance for any support offered.

DarkCrystal


----------

